# mufftumblers



## darren preston (Dec 15, 2011)

here are sum pictures of my friends anderlosion splash hen


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. What picture?: are the pictures in you profile? If yes, can they fly? And can they raise young? If they don't fly, then maybe move the Anderlosions to another are of Pigeon talk. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

You mean andalusian aye? wheres the pic?


----------

